# T Tops in the Houston/Freeport area



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm looking at putting a T Top on my 18' deep V boat. What are some decent shop around the Houston area for them? I know about Tops & Towers in CL. Looking for a good top at a decent price. Not just the cheapest top. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.topsntowers.com/

.....sorry - just read the REST of your post! lol


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Call Charlie Armstrong.

He ran Tops N Towers fab shop for the last 10 years. He is located at Angels Marine in League City.High Quality work at a very decent price. Uses the High Quality TACO anodized Aluminum on his stuff, not the cheap looking brushed aluminum.

281-900-1686..call him tommorow if you want.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Custom Marine Concepts. They do some badass aluminum work over there.

www.custommarineconcepts.com


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

X2 for Custom Marine Concepts!!!!!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

x3 on Custom Marine Concepts


----------



## ivomec (Jul 26, 2007)

*T-Tops*

Aluma Tech in Sweeny does a good job. Give Pete a call he can take care of what ever you and how ever you want it.

http://www.aluma-tech.net/Products.html


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

ivomec said:


> Aluma Tech in Sweeny does a good job. Give Pete a call he can take care of what ever you and how ever you want it.
> 
> http://www.aluma-tech.net/Products.html


x 2


----------



## divingmatt (Dec 7, 2008)

custom marine concepts! call glenn they do great work at a good price and there pretty quick about it!


----------



## PhotoBill (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the replies. Now all the footwork begins with checking them out and comparing prices and work. Ahh the work on the boat never seems to be done.  I know the expense is never ending for sure.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Custom Marine*

Custom Marine is the way to go. I sent many friends to Glen and he always does a great job.


----------

